

Integrating Google Docs, Chrome, and IPython - renatooliveira
https://plus.google.com/+KayurPatel/posts/P89KQiKdXBk

======
ghshephard
This is fantastic news - I spend about two-three hours a day in iPython. It's
completely replaced my tool chain of awk/sed/wc/grep that I previously used to
do analytics on various files - and not only allows me to do much more complex
analysis, but also maintains "state" in a visual way so that I can quickly hop
through a number of file load/analysis/report cycles.

Being able to do this _interactively_ is going to be a huge win.

------
akanet
If anyone else is interested in real-time collaborative IPython environments,
check out [https://coderpad.io/](https://coderpad.io/).

It's less focused on the data analysis side and more focused on collaborative
coding for interview environments. You get a full IPython shell with most of
the niceties (syntax highlighting, exception captures, etc).

~~~
serf
I wish environments like that supported something like 'run with..' option
that would allow for the entry of arguments which would be fed to the script.

I know it's not a big deal to get data another way, but it'd allow for the
following of a tutorial like Learn Python the Hard Way totally in-browser.

------
qwertyboy
> we don't have a GitHub or anything user's can download yet, but stay tuned
> for more updates.﻿

Crying shame.

~~~
mturk
That's true for the GDrive integration. All of the python-in-PNaCl code is
available already as part of naclports.

------
mturk
At SciPy this year, Kester and I will be giving a talk on this:
[https://conference.scipy.org/scipy2014/schedule/presentation...](https://conference.scipy.org/scipy2014/schedule/presentation/23/)

------
rch
Brilliant. I'm a little surprised at how exciting this is. I can foresee some
opportunities to make serious changes in how I communicate at work. Now I just
need to figure out some Android support.

------
bsg75
An unanswered question in the G+ discussion is how libraries not in the
default config can be added. Can I "pip install" into a NaCl IPython kernel?

~~~
mturk
No, not quite. It depends on if the library is pure python. If it is, then
adding support for pip install is possible, but not implemented. If it's not
pure python, it is a lot harder -- it has to be statically linked into the
PNaCl executable, which sometimes requires a bit of patching the code. For
example, to get pandas in, I had to modify how it included np_datetime, and to
get HDF5 in I had to pre-generate how it managed endianness.

That being said, I've been working on making it easier for pure python
importing, and one fun thing is that you can actually mount an HTTP/CORS-
accessible endpoint as a file system and import that. I have done this with a
pastebin; I turned on CORS, mounted it inside the NaCl kernel, and executed
pastes.

------
bussiere
will it be possible to have an email when it's ready ?

------
serf
wow, that's pretty neat.

